# Sunday Dinner



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Joann, that looks delicious!! Sunday dinner for us was usually a large family affair. Fried chicken with crispies so thick it took a few chews to get to the meat, Pot roast simmered to where it fell apart with potatoes and carrots, and natural gravy that you put on your fluffy mashed potatoes or hog head biscuits. Green beans, sweet potato pie, collard greens. Oh how I miss those days and memories.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Chandler, I miss those days too…Now I just cook for just the two of us.
All big family meals and holiday meals are now hosted by our kids. Reluctantly, I had to pass the baton. I remember those wonderful holiday meals that we used to host for 24 people. 
Now, If I have my kids over, ( one family at a time) I put the food on the counter, buffet style, and everyone helps themselves, and then they cleanup.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> …Now I just cook for just the two of us.


Then that spread above must your entire weeks worth. 

Nice presentation.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No not a week, The head guy can eat up a storm ( and his weight never fluctuates more than 5 lbs.) There is enough leftovers for his lunch today…I‘ll eat the little bit of leftover antiposta,
trying to decide if I should have it for breakfast?  
Today I promised him that I would make him rice pudding…he loves, loves rice pudding.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Rice pudding is da bomb.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, you’re right…But with rice pudding …either you hate it or you love it - there’s no in between.
I make a delicious creamy no bake rice pudding. This time I’m going to use my Japanese rice.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I made this years ago. I still have rose water and may still have green cardomom pods somewhere. Recipe at the bottom naturally.









Rice Kheer (Indian Rice Pudding)


Creamy Indian Rice Pudding, Kheer is made with basic pantry ingredients and flavored with cardamom, rose water & nuts! Gluten-free dessert.



www.cookwithmanali.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Amazon has rose water and green cardamom. If an Eastern Indian store is handy they probably would have them.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

We always had a big meal on Sunday and it was ready early afternoon. I remember smelling the sofrito as I woke up.
I remember asking how I could help and I was always given a job in the kitchen.
The meals were excellent and it was rare to not have at least one guest.
Today we (just us two) never eat that early. We always talk about eating earlier but it never fails its usually after 6 before we eat. I guess it really falls on me as I do all the cooking.
Last night it was after 7 before we had dinner. I need to change this.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We often eat between three and four in the afternoon. This way we only have two meals a day.
Well, at I do at least…The head guy always has a sandwich at night.

J.V.…You said that your Mother was Italian, I think.
Growing up Italian, every Sunday we sat down promptly at one o’clock for dinner and got up at seven o’clock.  …Dom Delouise.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Haven't had rice pudding for years. Now you got me thinking about it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Don’t think about it make it…I posted the directions on a separate thread.
If you like rice pudding, try this recipe.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> We often eat between three and four in the afternoon. This way we only have two meals a day.
> Well, at I do at least…The head guy always has a sandwich at night.
> 
> J.V.…You said that your Mother was Italian, I think.
> Growing up Italian, every Sunday we sat down promptly at one o’clock for dinner and got up at seven o’clock.  …Dom Delouise.


Yes she was Italian and my father was Spanish. Sunday was the big meal day for sure. It was also a day where my parents friends and relatives joined us for dinner. Early like you say.
We only eat twice per day. No breakfast. I eat a small lunch. Just had a tuna sandwich. Neither one of us can eat early. Food is the last thing I want in the morning. 2 Cups of coffee then lunch and then a late supper.
We do not eat much. So each time we eat its really a snack as compared to others.
For an example when we have hot dogs we only eat one.


----------

